# Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell

*Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz: 
Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga​*
Nach Babs Kijeswski, Angel-Anni und der erstklassigen Öffentlichkeitsmitarbeiterin des AVK (Anglerverein Karlsruhe), Sandra Klingert, die alle schon ihre Fernsehauftritte hatten, kam gestern Abend auch Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga zum Zuge. 

Leider erst als letzter Gast, so dass ich hier gleich angebe:
Im Video der Mediathek kommt das erst ab min 01:01:40

Auch hier gilt wieder:
Gut gemacht für das Angeln insgesamt!

Gut rüber gekommen, das Publikum ging entsprechend mit.

ALLERDINGS:
Lanz fragte ja, in welcher Zeit wir leben, wo es seltsam wäre, wenn Frauen angeln gehen..

MEINE Gegenfrage wäre:
Warum lädt das Fernsehen zu solchen Talkshows immer so gerne nur Frauen ein und "diskriminiert" so angelnde Männer?

Davon ab:
Für den nichtangelnden Teil der Talkschowgucker wurde das Karpfenangeln sympathisch rüber gebracht!!

Daher auch Ckaudia Darga wie den anderen genannten Damen:
DANKE für eure Auftritte pro Angeln und Anglern!

Zum Video (ab min 01:01:40), verfügbar bis 12.01.2018, 00:45





https://www.zdf.de/gesellschaft/markus-lanz/markus-lanz-vom-11-oktober-2017-100.html

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## u-see fischer (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Gestern war sie auch im ZDF schon mit einem kurzen Bericht im Nachmittagsprogramm. Hat mir soweit eigentlich auch gefallen. 
Bei dieser Reportage wurden auch Ausschnitte mit Biss, Drill und Anlandung gezeigt. Leider kam dann die Aussage, das Angeln in Deutschland nur zum Nahrungserwerb erlaubt sei und der 8 Kg Karpfen nun geschlachtet werden müsse. Da sie keinen Karpfen essen würde, würde sie den Fisch ihrem Vater schenken. Photos mit lebenden Fisch wurden jedoch noch gemacht.


----------



## schuppensammler (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> MEINE Gegenfrage wäre:
> Warum lädt das Fernsehen zu solchen Talkshows immer so gerne nur Frauen ein und "diskriminiert" so angelnde Männer?
> ...



weil die Dame ziemlich heiß ist? Das haben ja nun irgendwie alle bisher gemeinsam :q

 Niemand möchte nen verdreckten, bärtigen Angler mit abgerockten Klamotten sehen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

ich bin auch heiss (wie Frittenfett) .........
:g:g:g


----------



## schuppensammler (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

ich spar mir jeglichen Kommentar dazu


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Feichling!
:q:vik::q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Leider kam dann die Aussage, das Angeln in Deutschland nur zum Nahrungserwerb erlaubt sei und der 8 Kg Karpfen nun geschlachtet werden müsse.


hmm, genau die Aussage kam ja nicht (oder ich hab sie verpennt, welche Minute war das denn?). 

Auf die Frage "essen sie die Fische", kam eben NICHT, dass man Fische töten müssen, sondern nur, dass sie nicht alle selber isst. Und dass es NICHT nur ums Fischessen geht, sondern ums Gesamtpaket - hat sie in meinen Augen geschickt "umschifft"..

Gerade Foto machen etc. und dass Fische nicht leiden, die Aussagen fand ich klasse.

Und dass die Fische dass in Thailand in der Anlage ja gewohnt wären, das gefangen werden - eher erstaunt/positive als entrüstete Publikumsreaktion!

Sollen PETAner und Verbanditen doch kotzen!


----------



## Franky (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin auch heiss (wie Frittenfett) .........
> :g:g:g



Wenn ich jetzt täte, wie ich wollte, würde ich den Titel Boardsau auf Lebenszeit verliehen bekommen! :q:q:q

Davon aber ab ist der Beitrag durchaus sympathisch, obwohl ich den Lanz nicht unbedingt in dieser Talkrollendingsbums mag...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Würde da auch Frauen hinsetzen, wenns ums Angeln oder irgendeinen anderen Männersport - und das ist es trotz "Frauenquote" - geht. 

Ist eben trotzdem noch irgendwie was Besonderes und bei vielen schaltet der Verstand auch völlig ab, wenn Frau angelt (oder allgemein einen "Männersport" nachgeht). Sieht man doch immer wieder... Die Dame ist zwar nicht hässlich, wie auch Babs & Co., ist aber auch nichts besonderes. Auf dem Level ist doch jede 5. Frau gleichen Alters in DE. Das Angeln macht sie attraktiv(er)... 

Würds genau so machen, dann schalten auch mehr Leute ein, als wenn ich einen 90-jährigen da hinsetze


----------



## Damyl (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin auch heiss (wie Frittenfett) .........
> :g:g:g


Könnte fliegende Hitze sein......in deinem Alter normal


----------



## daci7 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Damyl schrieb:


> Könnte fliegende Hitze sein......in deinem Alter normal


Der Mann ist Koch - der schläft wahrscheinlich neben der Fritteuse. Kein Wunder, dass man sich da mal bekleckert.


----------



## Franky (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Er ist aber kein Holländer, die alles frittieren, was nicht bei 3 aufm Baum is... :q


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Hi!
Die Frau kommt wirklich sehr sympthisch rüber.
Gute Werbung für uns.. .
Petri


----------



## iXware (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

nur leider kann man sich das Video nicht ansehen alle paar Sekunden kommt "Die Bilder  dürfen aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht im Internet gezeigt werden"


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

so seh ichs auch.


----------



## allegoric (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Gestern war sie auch im ZDF schon mit einem kurzen Bericht im Nachmittagsprogramm. Hat mir soweit eigentlich auch gefallen.
> Bei dieser Reportage wurden auch Ausschnitte mit Biss, Drill und Anlandung gezeigt. Leider kam dann die Aussage, das Angeln in Deutschland nur zum Nahrungserwerb erlaubt sei und der 8 Kg Karpfen nun geschlachtet werden müsse. Da sie keinen Karpfen essen würde, würde sie den Fisch ihrem Vater schenken. Photos mit lebenden Fisch wurden jedoch noch gemacht.



Was soll Sie sonst sagen? Ich glaube nicht, dass sie den abgeschlagen hat. Im Fernsehen würde ich auch nichts anderes sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Nochmal:
Hat sie nicht.
Ich habs nicht gesehen.

Wenn:
Bittet Minute, wo das vorkommen soll.

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmm, genau die Aussage kam ja nicht (oder ich hab sie verpennt, welche Minute war das denn?).
> 
> Auf die Frage "essen sie die Fische", kam eben NICHT, dass man Fische töten müssen, sondern nur, dass sie nicht alle selber isst. Und dass es NICHT nur ums Fischessen geht, sondern ums Gesamtpaket - hat sie in meinen Augen geschickt "umschifft"..
> 
> ...


----------



## Purist (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> MEINE Gegenfrage wäre:
> Warum lädt das Fernsehen zu solchen Talkshows immer so gerne nur Frauen ein und "diskriminiert" so angelnde Männer?



Lass mal gucken, wer saß da alles bei Lanz so in den letzten Jahren?: Auwa, Babs und zuletzt.. Horst Hennings. 
Wo siehst du da Diskriminierung? 

Was ich am Lanz nicht mag, der setzt immer wieder auf die Sexismus Nummer, meistens lädt er zu 3-4 älteren Herren irgend ein junges Ding ein, das nur hübsch aussieht, aber keine Ahnung von irgendwas hat und gerade neu in ihrem Job ist. |rolleyes




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - hat sie in meinen Augen geschickt "umschifft"..
> 
> Gerade Foto machen etc. und dass Fische nicht leiden, die Aussagen fand ich klasse.



Toll wenn man das inzwischen auswendig gelernt herunterplappern kann, auch wenn es unwissenschaftlich ist.


----------



## Schugga (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Ich mag die Claudia 

Aber bekommt Ihr auch ständig die Meldung, das die folgenden Bilder aus rechtlichen Gründen im Internet nicht ausgestrahlt werden dürfen?

 **EDIT: ja, einige scheinen es auch zu bekommen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Purist schrieb:


> Toll wenn man das inzwischen auswendig gelernt herunterplappern kann, auch wenn es unwissenschaftlich ist.


Seit wann gehts da um "Wissenschaft" in so ner Talkshow????

Positive Publikumsreaktionen kriegste nicht Wissenschaft (lern von PETA und NABU).



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> *Für den nichtangelnden Teil der Talkschowgucker* wurde das Karpfenangeln sympathisch rüber gebracht!!
> 
> Daher auch Ckaudia Darga wie den anderen genannten Damen:
> DANKE für eure Auftritte pro Angeln und Anglern!



@ Schugga:
Jo, bei mir auch..


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Ich finde das hat sie ganz gut gemacht. Man muss erstmal jemandem der komplett ahnungslos ist Karpfenanglen in 5 Minunten näher bringen - da gibts sicher einfacheres.

Cool fand ich auch den Einwurf von Reinhold Messner dass er früher immer Forellen gefischt hat - ohne Genehmigung. Der ewige Rebell :q 

P.S.
Die Sendung steht auch auf Youtube zur Verfügung - da kommen die Meldungen dass es aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht gezeigt werden darf nicht


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass die Fische dass in Thailand in der Anlage ja gewohnt wären, das gefangen werden - eher erstaunt/positive als entrüstete Publikumsreaktion!


Die Aussage mit den Schmerzen der Tiere fand ich unglücklich bzw. das Thema zu unglücklich abgehandelt. Da hätte man sich mehr Zeit für nehmen müssen um es ggf. auch sinnig zu erklären.

Die Aussage: "Die Fische sind es gewohnt in solchen Anlagen" klingt wirklich nicht optimal.

Ansonsten war es "ganz okay".


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seit wann gehts da um "Wissenschaft" in so ner Talkshow????
> Positive Publikumsreaktionen kriegste nicht Wissenschaft (lern von PETA und NABU).



Und mit solchen Sympathieträgern trifft man genau die Achillesferse der Petapropaganda und lässt sie ins Leere laufen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und mit solchen Sympathieträgern trifft man genau die Achillesferse der Petapropaganda und lässt sie ins Leere laufen!


EBEN!!!

Das, was anglerfeindliche Naturschutzverbanditen im DAFV (inkl. Vorgängervrbeände) NIE begreifen werden!!


----------



## Justsu (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Hat sie nicht.
> Ich habs nicht gesehen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich hier mal Aufklären darf:

Da ging es NICHT um den Auftritt bei Lanz: 



u-see fischer schrieb:


> *Gestern war sie auch im ZDF schon mit einem kurzen Bericht im Nachmittagsprogramm.* Hat mir soweit eigentlich auch gefallen.
> Bei dieser Reportage wurden auch Ausschnitte mit Biss, Drill und  Anlandung gezeigt. Leider kam dann die Aussage, das Angeln in  Deutschland nur zum Nahrungserwerb erlaubt sei und der 8 Kg Karpfen nun  geschlachtet werden müsse. Da sie keinen Karpfen essen würde, würde sie  den Fisch ihrem Vater schenken. Photos mit lebenden Fisch wurden jedoch  noch gemacht.



Das war bei ZDF Drehscheibe, hier zu sehen:

https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/drehscheibe/drehscheibe-vom-11-oktober-2017-100.html

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

aaaah - und ich such das wie bescheuert beim Lanz, WEIL DAS JA HIER DAS THEMA IST!!

DANKE!!

Nu hab ichs auch kapiert.

Überlesen mit dem Nachmittagsprogamm!

Gut, dass sie den Quark bei Lanz gelassen hat!

DANKE für die Info!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

@Justsu
Danke für den Hinweis.
Habe mir den Beitrag in Drehscheibe angesehen. 

Stimmt, das war unglücklich.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



allegoric schrieb:


> Was soll Sie sonst sagen? Ich glaube nicht, dass sie den abgeschlagen hat. Im Fernsehen würde ich auch nichts anderes sagen.



 So wie sie den Fisch dort behandelt hat, glaube ich auch nicht das sie den Fisch abgeschlagen hat. Wenn man aber im Beisein eines Kamerateams und Reporter den Fisch wieder Release, kann man auch dieses Thema gänzlich aus der Reportage rauslassen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aaaah - und ich such das wie bescheuert beim Lanz, WEIL DAS JA HIER DAS THEMA IST!!
> 
> DANKE!!
> 
> ...



Bin nun wieder zurück vom Arzt, danke an Justus fürs Verlinkten des Berichts. Ansonsten hätte ich jetzt suchen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

jepp, wir haben einfach tolle  User, die immer gerne weiterhelfen!

Nochmal auch von mir danke!!

Ihr seid klasse!


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Franky schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt täte, wie ich wollte, würde ich den Titel Boardsau auf Lebenszeit verliehen bekommen! :q:q:q
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Ich bin ja nicht mehr sooo oft hier unterwegs, aber diesen Titel hätte ich dir schon zugetraut! ;-)


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin auch heiss (wie Frittenfett) ......... :g:g:g



von der Bettkante würde ich Sie auch nicht schubsen. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

soooooo meinte ich das nicht!!!!!

Ich seh heiss genuch aus für Fernsehen, meinte ich!!

boooah, was mir immer unterstellt wird..


----------



## Ørret (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Kannst ja mal beim Kochduell antreten|supergri

Spätzle frittieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Was wird da geangelt?


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin auch heiss (wie Frittenfett) .........
> :g:g:g



Verwechsel das nicht mit Blutdruck. |muahah:|supergri:m


----------



## Ørret (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was wird da geangelt?


Nichts....aber du willst ja ins Fernsehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

nää, nicht grundsätzlich.

Nur, wenns um Angeln geht.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> von der Bettkante würde ich Sie auch nicht schubsen. |supergri



Jetzt wirds gruselig #t

Und warum sprichst du Thomas mit sie an


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

booah,, echt ey, jetzt aber............


----------



## phirania (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Bei 1.10.57 Und beim Vibrator im Zelt sind dann alle drauf angesprungen....
Ansonsten der Auftritt im ZDF hat mir besser gefallen,dort konnte man alle Bilder sehen.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin auch heiss (wie Frittenfett) .........
> :g:g:g


Du hast vielleicht das heisse Frittenfett gegessen, aber sonst...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

pfffffffffffffffff.....................


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

*OFFTOPIC
meine Herren........

*tight lines
Tom


----------



## Fares (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Bei Lanz war Horst Hennings.
Bei Lanz war auch Auwa Thiemann.


Meine Güte. Immer dieses gefährliche NICHTWISSEN. Das ist absolut schädlich. Einfach mal den Mund nicht so oft aufmachen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> *Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:
> Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga​*
> ...


----------



## Debilofant (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Scheint sich "gelohnt" zu haben, der Fernsehauftritt...

http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/peta/tierschuetzer-zeigen-karpfen-queen-an-53664468.bild.html

Jedenfalls ist "Petra" nach altbekanntem Muster in Trittbrettfahrer-Manier sofort auf den Zug der gesteigerten Aufmerksamkeit draufgesprungen, sprich die obligatorische Strafanzeige wurde gestellt, um nunmehr medienwirksam alle Petra-Weisheiten via Presse bzw. ganz konkret in der "Blöd" unter der Mogelpackung "Tierschützer" an den Mann/die Frau zu bringen...


----------



## Ursus Albis (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Ich wundere mich, dass Peta noch nicht auf den Wurm gekommen ist. Also die Millionen schon durch das Zwischenlager in der Dose traumatisierten Würmer, die in brutalster Weise erst auf Angelhaken gezogen und dann auch noch ertränkt werden. Damit könnte Peta in Form von Einzelklagen - denn jeder Wurm hat ja eine Persönlichkeit - unser Rechtssystem auf Jahrzehnte auslasten.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*



Ursus H. schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich, dass Peta noch nicht auf den Wurm gekommen ist. Also die Millionen schon durch das Zwischenlager in der Dose traumatisierten Würmer, die in brutalster Weise erst auf Angelhaken gezogen und dann auch noch ertränkt werden. Damit könnte Peta in Form von Einzelklagen - denn jeder Wurm hat ja eine Persönlichkeit - unser Rechtssystem auf Jahrzehnte auslasten.



Hallo,

kommt noch, weck bloß keine schlafenden Hunde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz:  Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga*

Siehe:
Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an


----------

